# Do you have to log each trip?



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I just push my trip when I get to my first ride and get the miles after dropping the last ride then put in in a log book.
Is that enough?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

wallae said:


> I just push my trip when I get to my first ride and get the miles after dropping the last ride then put in in a log book.
> Is that enough?


What the IRS wants is odometer readings at the start and end of each shift, rather than total miles as it sounds like you are doing. You don't need to list each trip separately. They call it a "contemporaneous" log or record, and they have examples in their "IRS Publication 463" under vehicle expenses which you can find if you Google it.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks!!

>>as it sounds like you are doing. 
That's correct but thankfully I did log a few random odometer readings and I'm only 30 days in and mostly weekends so I can back into it pretty easy.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wallae said:


> That's correct but thankfully I did log a few random odometer readings and I'm only 30 days in and mostly weekends so I can back into it pretty easy.


As you're "reconstructing" your odometer logs, review other sources like maintenance records (service writers report the figure on repair orders) to make sure your dates & miles are lining up.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks. No shop time since I started


----------

